# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  رسوم للحناء روعة 2013

## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## دموع الغصون

لا يستهويني الحنا ابدا 
مابعرف كيف بحبوه او بعتبروه زينه 
لمحين الحناء اكيد رح ينبسطو بهاد الموضوع 
مشكورة على المجهود الوردة

----------


## &روان&

مممممممممممم الحنا حلوة كتير بس انا بحب اشوفها على حدا مو علي

يسلمو كتير

----------


## (dodo)

وانا ما بحبها بالمرة 
بس حلوين هالرسومات يسلمو

----------


## محمد العزام

بحسه هبل الحناء 



مشكورة الورده

----------

